
Fully Functioning DApp Browser for Mobile Available in Trust Wallet - hackua
https://medium.com/@trustwallet/fully-featured-dapp-browser-for-mobile-4d062a0c66cb
======
soepkip
Great app! Helps me coverting ETH to tokens using the decentralized exchange
directly from my wallet via DApp browser, it’s easy, cheaper and fast!

------
rabtai
I used to have many wallets, but now I only use Trust. It is very easy to use,
developers are very helpful, and works like a charm.

------
lingqingmeng
This helps me participate in ICO's when I'm at a networking event or a party
:)

------
msubkhankulov
Sweet. Bought my Cryptokittie AND exchanged some ICO tokens through Trust
today.

~~~
hackua
Cryptokitties are cool I got 3 of them already, even tho there is too much
supply now

------
hewigovens
Nice app, I like the sending max amount ethers / tokens feature.

------
dungmt
Great apps. I follow dev team from beginning.

------
davecraige
Nice, great work on this.

